# Creation P-Cut CTO630



## harveylester (May 6, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm thinking of purchasing a Creation P-Cut CTO630 and wondered if anybody would recommend this machine. 

I am currently using a ****ty Razr vinyl cutter, which has given me nothing but frustration. With my Razr cutter, even when I set it to the lowest speed setting, I have to manually guide the vinyl through with my hands, otherwise it often gets caught on the blade (This only happens when the vinyl is fed forwards out of the front of the cutter) and ends up ruining the whole design. It's really annoying because although my Razr has eight speed settings, I am forced to use the lowest one unless I want to be sure of messing up the design. It also means that I have to crouch in front of the vinyl cutter whilst the design is being cut, in order to feed the vinyl through, which is not only tedious but extremely time consuming.

Has this kind of thing been known to happen on a Creation P-Cut CTO630, or am I safe to assume that I will no longer be burdened with such tedium? I have recently begun selling quite a few t-shirts and I'm desperate for a way to speed up the whole production process. With the Creation P-Cut CTO630, will I be able to cut at a fast speed without having to worry that the vinyl is going to get caught on the blade? Will I be able to get on with other tasks while my designs are being cut?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds like there was something wrong with your cutter! I have not ever heard of babysitting a cutter like that. 

The P-Cut will not require that, however if you are looking for an inexpensive cutter, look towards the GCC Expert 24 or Expert 24LX. These cutters have a driver that sets your cutter up as a printer in windows. This allows you to use it with a variety of software as well as cut direct from Corel Draw or AI.

The P-Cut does not have a driver for it. These cutters work with software that is made to drive them.

I hope this helps you.


----------



## AUSCreation (Oct 28, 2011)

Plugins to allow all Creation Cutters to cut directly from Adobe Illustrator and Coreldraw are available free from the downloads section at PCS Imports


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

creation p-cut are very reliable cutters + one of the most popular branded cutter. they have plugs now for AI-coral draw + work from most cutting software.

the cutters are super easy to install+the on screen dispatch helps you to change the speed+pressure and many other settings.

any trouble with any p-cut 630/cs630,cb710 pm me, i will do my best to answer any questions any1 has


----------



## jcprinting (Oct 10, 2010)

We use a PC-630. We havent had any trouble with them. exept that they are loud campaired to the roland gx-24. And sometimes have trouble with the static that builds up on the vynil. We usually wipe down the machine with a static spray before we cut out our long jobs. Other than that they are working horses.Just my experience.


----------



## AUSCreation (Oct 28, 2011)

Not sure what a PC-630 is but the CTO630 is fairly noisy. The CS630 is actually quieter, faster and has great cutting force than the Roland GX-24.


----------



## jcprinting (Oct 10, 2010)

I saw someone said i could make a p-cut 630 cut directly from corel. I downloaded the plug in and followed in pdf instuctions but when im ready to cut it says that it cannot comunicate with the cutter. Any help?


----------



## AUSCreation (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi 
You still need to install the USB serial converter driver for your operating system. Check that the ports section in Windows device manager has a ‘USB Serial Port (COM?)’ entry with no warnings when the machine is connected and switched on. Select the COM port number which windows has assigned in the Corel cutting screen, also ensure that you have selected the correct model machine. Plugins and drivers may be downloaded free from the downloads section of our website Creation Australia


----------



## jcprinting (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanx, I had to keep trying every cutter that was kisted in the drop down, until one worked. Thanx again, now i dont have to be buying monthly license.


----------



## koladge (Oct 28, 2009)

good day everyone,

i bought a cutter here in the Philippines, its working good on asn flexi10 software but i want to use illustrator for cutting, I already downloaded the plug ins in their website but i have problem installing it, it says that it has successfully installed but when im trying to look for the plugin in illustrator i can not find it anywhere, i already try asking them in there website but they din not answer back. What can be the problem? any help is appreciated. tnx in advance


----------



## AUSCreation (Oct 28, 2011)

The Illustrator and CorelDraw plugins only work on 32 bit computers. If your machine is 64 bit and even running 32 bit Illustrator or CorelDraw the plugin will not work. The author of the plugin only needs to compile for 64 bit systems but they have not done it to date.


----------



## koladge (Oct 28, 2009)

tnx for the immediate response, i have check my system and it says that i am using 32 bit.

what else could have gone wrong

tnx


----------



## MrUKCutter (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi there,
I could remotely have a look at your settings and hopefully should be able to get it working, if its not working by now


----------



## koladge (Oct 28, 2009)

MrUKCutter said:


> Hi there,
> I could remotely have a look at your settings and hopefully should be able to get it working, if its not working by now


thank you sir MrUKcutter, we can schedule it sir so that i can use illustrator on my cutting needs.

i have a new problemin using flexi 10. when i use contour cut on a line it cuts the line twice, i think the line was cut twice because of the contour cut, is there a way to use contour cutting but will onlu cut the lines once? i really need to use contour cut on line. thanks in advance


----------



## AUSCreation (Oct 28, 2011)

Check your vectors. If the cutter cuts twice there are two vectors. The second is most likely hiding under the first. In illustrator 'Expand' fills and strokes then ungroup, release compound paths and check your objects in the layers panel to ensure there are no additional vectors.


----------



## AUSCreation (Oct 28, 2011)

You may be rather dissapointed with the Illustrator plug-in once you get it working as it is very basic. You will not be able to perform contour cuts or have control over the output features available in Flexi, such as weed lines, panelling, and scaling, etc. If Flexi is working correctly I would recommend designing in Illustrator then opening the ai file in flexi and cutting from there, it is not much more effort.


----------



## OBAMA (Mar 5, 2014)

signzworld said:


> creation p-cut are very reliable cutters + one of the most popular branded cutter. they have plugs now for AI-coral draw + work from most cutting software.
> 
> the cutters are super easy to install+the on screen dispatch helps you to change the speed+pressure and many other settings.
> 
> any trouble with any p-cut 630/cs630,cb710 pm me, i will do my best to answer any questions any1 has






Hello Sir, I have issues regarding with my CTO-630, I am just a newbie and now I am having trouble running the cutter, I did all I could like setting all the necessary settings but still nothing worked. whenever I sent a job all it does is to send but the cutter doesn't do anything... the following are my settings:

To locate my port connection:

device manager -> ports (COM and LPT) -> Usb Serial Port (COM3), where the cutter is connected, -> port settings ->Bits per second (9600)->Data bits (8)->Parity (None)->Stop bits (1)-> flow control (hardware)

As for the production manager:

Brand name -> Creation-Pcut
Model -> CTO-630G (since it doesn't have any CTO-630 on the choices, and the tutorial along with the device set it at CTO-630G as well )

Connection to the computer
Bits per second (9600)->Data bits (8)->Parity (None)->Stop bits (1)-> flow control (hardware)->Hardwires (RTS and CTS)

STILL, THE CUTTER DOESN'T CUT....!!!


----------



## robbie1984c4 (Jun 5, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone can help with a couple of things. I received the cutter yesterday, the first issue is i cannot slide the rollers left or right, both rollers are stuck on the left hand side and won't budge at all?

Also i have installed sign cut pro but when i go to install the usb drivers it won't let me download the file, i read in the description that the cutter will work on macs but have seen when trying to download it only goes up to 10.8 whereas i am running 10.9(mavericks).

Just wondered if you could help with the above?


----------



## gpbane (Jan 18, 2015)

Boss pwede mkahingi ng copy ng Illustrator Plugin? sablay ung bigay ng seller ko eh. corruted ung file.


----------



## urbanprints (Dec 12, 2015)

I need this creation plugin for illustrator also as my copy of the plugin gives me an error TIA


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

urbanprints said:


> I need this creation plugin for illustrator also as my copy of the plugin gives me an error TIA


If you are talking about SignCut Pro they have hands down the best live (free) tech support on the planet. Just get with them an they will get you up and running.


----------

